# 2 Videos on tag ends!



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are 2 video's I did on tag ends. This is how I do my tags, some do it different. They are the best I can do for video's Not the greatest.

http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/Custom%20bow%20strings%20and%20slings/100_2412_zps8b0a9b42.mp4.html

http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/Custom%20bow%20strings%20and%20slings/100_2413_zpsda44b3ea.mp4.html



Hutch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great idea on the video , a little better quality of video would be good ..


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Great idea on the video , a little better quality of video would be good ..


Yeah Dthbyhoyt, I only had a camera, I would have loved to have used my sons camera but he was away at the time. Best I can do for what it is. 

Hutch


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Good videos!


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Great video. You sure talk funny. Hahah
Great Job Hutch,

Thanx


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Flame-Tamer said:


> Great video. You sure talk funny. Hahah
> Great Job Hutch,
> 
> Thanx


Okay western boy! 

Thanks


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting the vids! They will go a long way to helping people that are interested in getting started building strings. That's exactly how I have been serving my strings for the last couple years. It is a very secure, stable, and efficient way to build a string set.


cricman


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent video!! I do the tag ends similar but didn't get them as nice as you did it with the back wrap as well as how you weaved the ends into the strands.

How you make a Y cable would be a great video. Mine come out good but I find I have to untwist the Y section then put some twists back into each part of the Y separately after serving it. If I just split the Y part after twisting, the 2 ends have no twists in it and the main part has the twists from the Y.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

TightString said:


> Excellent video!! I do the tag ends similar but didn't get them as nice as you did it with the back wrap as well as how you weaved the ends into the strands.
> 
> How you make a Y cable would be a great video. Mine come out good but I find I have to untwist the Y section then put some twists back into each part of the Y separately after serving it. If I just split the Y part after twisting, the 2 ends have no twists in it and the main part has the twists from the Y.


When I get a chance I will see if I can do a video on a y cable. But here is a post that tells it well. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1356672

Hutch


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

Deer Eliminator said:


> When I get a chance I will see if I can do a video on a y cable. But here is a post that tells it well. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1356672
> 
> Hutch


Thanks!! Look forward to that video.

I've seen that thread and looked at it many times. The confusion I have is this:
Tag End Serve both ends of the Y. Twist string to length. Serve 2" section that creates the Y. Serve the cam end.
How do you split the Y part, still have twists in them and have the proper length?
Seeing how you do that is critical as I don't see how you can separate the Y parts and still have twists in them. When I split them, it just twists the rest of the string. I'm sure when I see a video I'll see it crystal clear.
btw - I use one color for my strings.

Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

This is what I do. I build it like a regular string as you have said. Then I separate the y section. I then untwist any twists in the y legs. I re-twist each y leg 6 twists in each leg in the opposite direction. Then I serve them and usually it is one the money. 



Hutch


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Here are 2 video's I did on tag ends. This is how I do my tags, some do it different. They are the best I can do for video's Not the greatest.
> 
> http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/Custom%20bow%20strings%20and%20slings/100_2412_zps8b0a9b42.mp4.html
> 
> ...


Disregard... it works now


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Paul, don't know what happen but they are working now. Or at lease on my end they are. I should re-do them on my sons camera! Not the greatest videos.




Hutch


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

good video hutch, i only use single color strings . i do my tag end almost that way. good job and we all thank you for the info!


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

Deer Eliminator said:


> This is what I do. I build it like a regular string as you have said. Then I separate the y section. I then untwist any twists in the y legs. I re-twist each y leg 6 twists in each leg in the opposite direction. Then I serve them and usually it is one the money.
> Hutch


That's almost exactly how I ended up doing them except I untwist the entire Y section, separate it then put in 6 twists into each leg. Sounds about the same.
Thanks


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Sure does sound the same! Works for me!


Hutch


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice job. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Up so others can find this too, THANKS Hutch!!


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pardon the noob question here, but do you do your stretching at 300# after the loops are tag end served? Just trying to figure out your steps.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

PB26 said:


> Pardon the noob question here, but do you do your stretching at 300# after the loops are tag end served? Just trying to figure out your steps.


light tension on the layout. Tag end it. Then stretch it over 300lbs.


Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> light tension on the layout. Tag end it. Then stretch it over 300lbs.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks man.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Hutch why didn't you put them on your Youtube channel?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> Hey Hutch why didn't you put them on your Youtube channel?


Hey BB, don't have one! Maybe sometime if I every get caught up.


Hutch


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice vids!
I have Griv's dvd and he serves his ends similarly.
Sure makes it easy!!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey BB, don't have one! Maybe sometime if I every get caught up.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hmmm, my mistake I thought you did. I have to say they are pretty well done. I wouldn't worry about the video quality it's good enough to explain the process. I inspired me to go give it a try. I have to say it is a lot faster to build a string that way. I certainly think it they come out well using that method.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> Hmmm, my mistake I thought you did. I have to say they are pretty well done. I wouldn't worry about the video quality it's good enough to explain the process. I inspired me to go give it a try. I have to say it is a lot faster to build a string that way. I certainly think it they come out well using that method.


I have a better quality camera now. Sometime when I have time I will get some videos together and get them on youTube. Yes BB it is faster and done right it comes out perfect. I like the look and the speed of building. 

Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Finally got my jig and materials, and made my first string last night using this loop method. Looks amazing! Thanks again for the great tips!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job! guess my method isn't so bad! Ha! nice looking loop! Your hired! 



Hutch


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

hey hutch can I link to your videos from my website? I've got a collection of tutorials and these are the best tag end videos that I've seen so far.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great vids thanks!!! Finished my jig, waiting on materials to make my first string. This place is a great and invaluable resource, thanks to all!!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Hutch 
I also linked to your facebook page and your website too.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds good!!! 

Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

After experimenting with several other loop methods I'm back to the Hutch method for good. They come out perfect every time and they're so easy to do. Here's one I did today:


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Gee your starting to make me look bad! Ha! nice loop! Nice transition. One thing I would recommend you to do is start serving over the string material that you use to pull through sooner to leave a little more wraps for the end. That way you have a little more security then 12 or 15 wraps before you pull it through. I usually do 25 to 30 about a 1/2 inch to an inch. Less apt to pull through under stress. 


Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Gee your starting to make me look bad! Ha! nice loop! Nice transition. One thing I would recommend you to do is start serving over the string material that you use to pull through sooner to leave a little more wraps for the end. That way you have a little more security then 12 or 15 wraps before you pull it through. I usually do 25 to 30 about a 1/2 inch to an inch. Less apt to pull through under stress.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Great tip, thanks. I was doing about 12 wraps over the pull through, but I'll do more next time.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a little more assurance!


Hutch


----------



## jrm81 (May 28, 2012)

Were the videos taken down? The good old "loading wheel" just spins and I have a pretty fast connection. I see the videos on the bottom but they never play.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Not sure if its a problem they both played for me. I made them a while ago and haven't seen them for a while. Just clicked and they are running. 



Hutch


----------



## jrm81 (May 28, 2012)

Working now. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

jrm81 said:


> Working now. Thanks for the videos.


Good hope they help ya!


Hutch


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

...


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey DL, thanks a lot, I sure appreciate the videos, very helpful.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello and thanks. 
Nice video. [ Later


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

tag for later


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag to watch later


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice Hutch, i have been making strings for a couple months now, every one better than the last, i like your tag end method better than mine! i am using it, thanks.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff Hutch. You just cleared up a lot in my head!!


----------

